# It's My Birthday! (I'm 30)



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Just grateful to see another year! I'm officially 30 oh yay I think...
Anyways Happy Birthday to me. Yay!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope your cake is delicious!


----------



## moto164 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happy 30th birthday.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

Have a wonderful day and
a fabulous year!​


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

YAY!! Thank you all your very sweet and kind! Thank you I'm so happy to see another year!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

So what are your birthday plans? Did you get gifts? 

Do tell


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday. 30 is so young. Enjoy.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

mablenc said:


> So what are your birthday plans? Did you get gifts?
> 
> Do tell


I wish! Today I just stayed home, watched bad tv and had a few mimosa, pure Heaven. This weekend I will do something. Were going to this cool Korean BBQ spot and then afterwards going to s low key lounge bar to hang out. I can't wait. Just a nice mellow evening!  I bought some books from ebay they are old R.L Stine books I'm still a big little kid at heart. I'm working on getting a passport a gift to myself, and working on getting a new car.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

Wishing you a very happy birthday!!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Why thank you lovely lady!!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I kind of remember 30. Hope your day was great!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Welcome..!

Happy birthday to you


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you guys and gals thank you very much!


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope you got to have a little birthday treat.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday. I so forgot what it was like to be 30. That was too many moons ago.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Why thank you! so flattered that you all stopped by thank you so much. So grateful to see another year there have been people my age (in my class) that have passed away already.


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy 30th birthday! I hope you've had a great day!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

All this cake looks soo good!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------

